# What classy car for £6000



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

Basically im after zomething for 6k with a reLly classy interior what can u suggest chaps


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Lexus LS430


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

BMW 645ci 2004ish
Audi a8 2005ish
Merc S class 2004ish
Vw phaeton?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Lexus IS 250 SE , good spec, great V6 engine.


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks guy will they be expensive to run I neex on average 30mpg


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Have to be a diesel then I would think.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

A8 4.2tdi v8


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Id go lexus for the reliability


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

Which lexus and I just want something really nice obviously its not gonna be new but just somewhere nice to drive


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201405274531840
Although not going to meet your mpg requirements.
Very nice interiors IMO


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

This for me

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...new/price-from/5500/postcode/pe26yx?logcode=p


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

adamvr619 said:


> Which lexus and I just want something really nice obviously its not gonna be new but just somewhere nice to drive


No way you'll average 30mpg from an LS430 or IS250, probably not any of the petrol Lexus that are in budget TBH. You might be able to get an IS220D for budget, but not sure if it would be top of my list.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

m1pui said:


> No way you'll average 30mpg from an LS430 or IS250, probably not any of the petrol Lexus that are in budget TBH. You might be able to get an IS220D for budget, but not sure if it would be top of my list.


Really?

Seems pretty damn close to 30mpg.

http://www.fuelly.com/car/lexus/is250


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

What about something large for £4500, like an A8 or LS430, and convert to run on LPG?

Cooks


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Really?
> 
> Seems pretty damn close to 30mpg.
> 
> http://www.fuelly.com/car/lexus/is250


Close to 30 still isn't 30 though. Even the IS220D was criticised for poor fuel consumption. Looking at that, the averages are steadily going down as the years go on too.

To the OP, what kind of driving are you going to be doing?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Jaguars are cheap now


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

You'll get an XJ8 for 6k.

push your budget to 8.5k and you'll get in a Jag XF


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Cars with really classy interiors cost a lot money new. 

Even if you can get something old and nice for £6k, remember the bills won't reflect it being a £6k car. 

If you need to budget for good fuel consumption, one problem with many of the cars suggested will blow your budget to bits.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

730D. Easy 34mpg

Pretty basic mechanicals for such a big expensive car. Much less to go wrong than say an Audi A8 3.0tdi quattro.

Have a go in one, don't look the best but drive really well and very quiet and smooth.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

407 GT with red leather


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

m1pui said:


> Close to 30 still isn't 30 though. Even the IS220D was criticised for poor fuel consumption. Looking at that, the averages are steadily going down as the years go on too.
> 
> To the OP, what kind of driving are you going to be doing?


You're right, 28.8mpg isn't 30mpg.

I don't think he'll be buying a 2014 is250.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

RisingPower said:


> You're right, 28.8mpg isn't 30mpg.
> 
> I don't think he'll be buying a 2014 is250.


Im a Lexus owner and they are really reliable, however, please do not go with the IS220d. The engine has too many problems as does the gearbox.

The IS250's are awesome, lovely V6 engine but I think the mpg would be too low.

My wife has a Mercedes C220 CDI. Ill be honest, its a cracking thing. Its a 54 plate with 72k miles on it and I want to be selling it sometime this year to make way for another car and ill be putting it on at about £5k as hers is a very rare colour combination, Perlite grey with grey interior. Most people wont have seen the colour on a C class before.

I would definitely recommend a C220 CDI. In the 8 years that she's had it, from 45k miles, the only problems have been the DPF filter regeneration which Mercedes dealers did for £57 thats mainly down to her doing low mileage with mostly city driving and corroded alloy wheels which was actually my fault for using really harsh wonder wheels every week before I knew any better

Im sure you could get one for £6k which is on an 06 plate. It does about 38mpg although it officially says 41.5mpg.

heres one:
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...ss/radius/1500/price-to/6000/page/1?logcode=p

Its a lovely colour combination too and under budget!


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

PugIain said:


> 407 GT with red leather


On that note, what about a Citroen C6.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Laurie.J.M said:


> On that note, what about a Citroen C6.


French cars have absolutely horrendous reliability issues


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Rayaan said:


> French cars have absolutely horrendous reliability issues


Have they? No one told me, I've been driving them 10 years. Bugger me, if I'd have known none were going to break down I'd have not bought them.
Just imagine, I could have had a Golf all this time. Although, I've never had to sort rust out, so I'd have been stumped.


----------



## wrxsti (Feb 3, 2013)

jay_bmw said:


> A8 4.2tdi v8


Awsome car, you would love it.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

PugIain said:


> Have they? No one told me, I've been driving them 10 years. Bugger me, if I'd have known none were going to break down I'd have not bought them.
> Just imagine, I could have had a Golf all this time. Although, I've never had to sort rust out, so I'd have been stumped.


Yup, always come near the bottom on the reliability surveys.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

wrxsti said:


> Awsome car, you would love it.


You wont get anywhere near 30mpg on the 4.2TDI even when driven normally. Its got vastly over rated mpg claims.

Also, its an Audi, bound to have electronic problems if its over 4 years old


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Rayaan said:


> Yup, always come near the bottom on the reliability surveys.


Ah, the same surveys that a cheaply made Chinese car with a British badge on won the "Best handling car" award?.
Not that there is anything wrong with them, I actually like the MG6 Magnette *sshh*.


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

adamvr619 said:


> Thanks guy will they be expensive to run I neex on average 30mpg


You are not asking for much, a classy car under 5k and 30mpg do not come easy, it's a little like wishing for a fit girlfriend thats not barking mad and that goes like a chuffer train !!


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

PugIain said:


> Ah, the same surveys that a cheaply made Chinese car with a British badge on won the "Best handling car" award?.
> Not that there is anything wrong with them, I actually like the MG6 Magnette *sshh*.


Im on about the JD surveys. Joint first this year were Lexus and Jaguar. 2nd was Mercedes. The frenchies came like 24th or something


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Rayaan said:


> Im on about the JD surveys. Joint first this year were Lexus and Jaguar. 2nd was Mercedes. The frenchies came like 24th or something


The JD power survey uses 15,000 cars to make up their survey. Almost 1.5m cars are sold in the UK per year.

You only have 1% of owners taking part.

Get a group of the folk that can't see by a certain badge and they soon rocket up the table. Likewise someone with a bad experience wanting to moan wherever they can drag figures down.

That said though, Honest John released the figures for MOT test results not so long ago.

The results, from memory the best French brand had pass rate of 56% at their first MOT. Some were in the mid 40% pass rate.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Rayaan said:


> Im on about the JD surveys. Joint first this year were Lexus and Jaguar. 2nd was Mercedes. The frenchies came like 24th or something


Jaguar have always done well in JD power surveys. You do know that the Jaguar XJ, XF and S-Type before it have all used the same PSA diesel engine found in the Citroen C6 and Peugeot 407 coupe. Other cars that use this engine include the Land Rover Discovery 3 and Range Rover Sport.

And don't forget that for a period Mercedes were regularly filling out the bottom of the JD power survey.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I certainly wouldn't pay a lot of attention to the mot thing a lot of that will be made up of tyres and bulbs tbh . 

The lexus diesel engines crap steer well clear . As pointed out remember bmw , merc , lexus etc etc may have a 6k price tag but they still have large parts costs


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Laurie.J.M said:


> Jaguar have always done well in JD power surveys. You do know that the Jaguar XJ, XF and S-Type before it have all used the same PSA diesel engine found in the Citroen C6 and Peugeot 407 coupe. Other cars that use this engine include the Land Rover Discovery 3 and Range Rover Sport.
> 
> And don't forget that for a period Mercedes were regularly filling out the bottom of the JD power survey.


Don't think land rover used that engine. Smallest engine in them was 2.7


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Freelander 2 has a PSA 2.2 diesel (amongst other parts) and it is the most reliable car in the LR fleet. We now have a 2014 Range Rover Sport and a 2008 Peugeot 207 and they are both excellent cars, the Pug really doesn't look, feel or drive like a 6 year old car!

Rayaan, I bet you like to diss Alfas too. :wall:


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

rf860 said:


> Don't think land rover used that engine. Smallest engine in them was 2.7


The engine in the C6 is a 2.7, Land Rover badged it TDV6.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Chrisr1806 said:


> Freelander 2 has a PSA 2.2 diesel (amongst other parts) and it is the most reliable car in the LR fleet. We now have a 2014 Range Rover Sport and a 2008 Peugeot 207 and they are both excellent cars, the Pug really doesn't look, feel or drive like a 6 year old car!
> 
> Rayaan, I bet you like to diss Alfas too. :wall:


Calm down buddy. Jeremy Clarkson's views on Alfa's is spot on. Pretty but unreliable.

I had a pug 306 back in the day, it was decent, but unreliable. I also had a ford fiesta, had no problems. I had a VW Passat 1995, again, no problems apart from a heater matrix.

Then I got a Lexus RX300, no problems, ran it for 4 years without a fault. Went on to an LR Evoque, electronics went one morning. Guess what, the parking brake is electronic, had to call the AA who dragged the car onto a truck because the parking brake wouldnt come off. Luckily, the dealers bought the car off me as it was only 2 months old and claimed it had a fault which they couldnt repair???. Then went on to a second hand Audi R8, the R-tronic gearbox blew, they gave me an A8 loaner which had no problems in the 4 months I had it. Only complaint was that its too big for me.

Then went on to a Lexus RX450h F Sport. Again, no problems and the dealers are awesome and I just ordered a new Lexus GS450h F Sport about 2 weeks ago which im sure will give me no problems too.

And ok, lets face it, why would someone buy an Alfa? Because it looks nice and thats about it? They dont exactly drive well and when you come to look at it, they cost nearly the same as an export from Germany, and thats getting into territory they wont last 5 minutes in.

I mean they might as well just give up, the Alfa's sell because they look good. The interior is full of cheap plastics and they ask £27k for a fully specced up Giulietta 1.4 TCT Sportiva. That price bracket brings it into Golf GTI range which is, where do I start..... better built, nicer to drive, more practical, more refined, quieter etc etc. Its like putting a pretty boy in a ring with Mike Tyson - no competition.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Laurie.J.M said:


> The engine in the C6 is a 2.7, Land Rover badged it TDV6.


2.7 V6 HDi single and twin turbo.
407 range got it too, so did the 607 and Citroen C5 afaik. 
I think it went in quite a few Jags. XF (early ones only, I think), XJ. S type.
Some Fords.
There's also a 3.0 V6 HDi.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

But the thing is, some people don't want a dull as dishwater Golf or Lexus. The selling point is an Alfa is they actually have a soul, unlike the german and Japanese competitors. Alfas are stunning cars, my 147 was much more reliable than the Audi I had after it!


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

E class mercedes. My brother had a E320 CDI which was really nice. He has since sold it and replaced it with a E55 amg. Similar interior just bags more power.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Chrisr1806 said:


> But the thing is, some people don't want a dull as dishwater Golf or Lexus. The selling point is an Alfa is they actually have a soul, unlike the german and Japanese competitors. Alfas are stunning cars, my 147 was much more reliable than the Audi I had after it!


Thats something that obviously people who haven't driven them say. Golf GTI, its pretty fun to say the least and calling it dull is like calling a Morris Minor cool!

I agree with you about the older Lexus vehicles, they were dull but since the LFA that has changed. The new F Sport vehicles are fun to drive. Damn, the new GS and IS have won pretty much every competition against the German rivals in the USA and every other country apart from this one. Clearly, journalists seem to be biased towards anything German and with a diesel engine here. The GS even has rear wheel steering and carves through corners pretty well. Watch the Bob Flavin review on the GS450h and youll see what I mean, now he is a normal petrolhead bloke who's driven everything from a Qashqai to an M3 and he knows his stuff, providing the most unbiased reviews. Funny how he is Irish!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Chrisr1806 said:


> But the thing is, some people don't want a dull as dishwater Golf or Lexus. The selling point is an Alfa is they actually have a soul, unlike the german and Japanese competitors. Alfas are stunning cars, my 147 was much more reliable than the Audi I had after it!


I'd have a 159 saloon any day. Gorgeous looking things. I went to see a black one with tan leather.
Decided to buy another 407 instead 
Had more toys on it, plus I liked the red leather more than the tan.
Oh and the 407 had 25k less miles at the same price.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Rayaan said:


> Calm down buddy. Jeremy Clarkson's views on Alfa's is spot on. Pretty but unreliable.
> 
> And ok, lets face it, why would someone buy an Alfa? Because it looks nice and thats about it? They dont exactly drive well and when you come to look at it, they cost nearly the same as an export from Germany, and thats getting into territory they wont last 5 minutes in.


Hmmmmmm, my Dads 2006 Alfa 159 2.2 JTS has cost him absolutely zip in the last 14 months other than a single service and that does over 30 mpg and now has 98k OTC. PugIain will also be happy as it had red leather :thumb:

I appreciate you don't like them, but to say they don't drive well isn't true, the 159 is a very sweet handling car, I've driven it and it's bloody fantastic fun for a 4 door saloon and it looks so different out on the road. The only known issue with 159's is the steering rack, they fail from time to time but there is otherwise no known common faults, other than those specific to certain engines (1.9 diesel cough cough), and the interior, as the previous link shows is a stunning place to be, but if the op wants to see 30 mpg, get the 2.2, the 3.2 is a Holden V6 anyway, not a Busso and the 4wd isn't necessary IMO, the 2.2 is the one to have and Dad got his 14 months ago with 86k OTC for £4400 so well within budget 

Why does it have to be German to be good? I have 3 German cars and I don't think they are better then any other country's produce, I have a French one too, a 407, and I think it's a cracking car, so much so that I'm on the hunt for a Citroen C6 exclusive to change it for with the 2.7 JLR V6 HDi or maybe even another 407, perhaps a coupe, they have a nice interior and are a classy car IMO, so I wouldn't be discounting anything, you could have a CLK also within budget or an e60 5 series or GS300 or an A6 etc etc, lots of choice, but if you wanna stand out, you won't in a German car, there's just too many of them.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Rayaan said:


> Thats something that obviously people who haven't driven them say. Golf GTI, its pretty fun to say the least and calling it dull is like calling a Morris Minor cool!
> 
> I agree with you about the older Lexus vehicles, they were dull but since the LFA that has changed. The new F Sport vehicles are fun to drive. Damn, the new GS and IS have won pretty much every competition against the German rivals in the USA and every other country apart from this one. Clearly, journalists seem to be biased towards anything German and with a diesel engine here. The GS even has rear wheel steering and carves through corners pretty well. Watch the Bob Flavin review on the GS450h and youll see what I mean, now he is a normal petrolhead bloke who's driven everything from a Qashqai to an M3 and he knows his stuff, providing the most unbiased reviews. Funny how he is Irish!


Actually the gti isn't exactly that exciting.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Actually the gti isn't exactly that exciting.


Its all relative !


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Rayaan said:


> French cars have absolutely horrendous reliability issues





PugIain said:


> Have they? No one told me, I've been driving them 10 years. Bugger me, if I'd have known none were going to break down I'd have not bought them.
> Just imagine, I could have had a Golf all this time. Although, I've never had to sort rust out, so I'd have been stumped.





Rayaan said:


> Also, its an Audi, bound to have electronic problems if its over 4 years old


wow, you seem like a right expert on cars.... know nothing about either French cars or Audis...

I'm just going to nip outside and tell my S8 and RS6 they should be full of electrical issues and to stop running perfectly...



seriously... do you just allow your fingers to type the sh**te in your brain!?!??

:wall::wall:

:lol:


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

The Cueball said:


> wow, you seem like a right expert on cars.... know nothing about either French cars or Audis...
> 
> I'm just going to nip outside and tell my S8 and RS6 they should be full of electrical issues and to stop running perfectly...
> 
> ...


Mate, Ive had an Audi R8 which cost me £7k to get the bloody gearbox sorted because it was utter rubbish. Ill be honest, Audi's are bloody unreliable. New issues every single week of owning. Its like MMI plays up, gearbox doesn't work how its supposed to, engine lights coming on all the time, smash the pedal down and it goes into limp mode. And this was an approved vehicle. Utter ****e. Relatively, an Audi is no more complicated than a Merc and if they can't break down, why do Audi's have to have every little problem to drive me crazy? And the dealers suck too. Took a month just to book an undriveable car in for a repair. All they do is sit on their swivel chairs with a finger rammed up their arses.

My brother in law has a Q7, an A5 and has had 2 A5's before and a Q5 before too. The reason being, he gets rid of them before the warranty runs out otherwise it costs too much to fix. The experience starts from before buying the car to selling it and its been ****e in every department. All I wanted was a weekend car to have some fun in and it decides to play up all the time. I would have got a Maserati if I wanted it to break down

The reliability of a vehicle dictates how well it is made. No issues with Merc or VW or even BMW, its always Audi's, one thing or the next. If I was unreliable in my line of work, i would be sued for medical negligence so I dont expect cars to break down at all! Fine if its a CD player or an SD port but not a gearbox which is suppose to be an automatic anyway!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I see your cost of getting a gear box fixed goes done with every edit...

10k to start with, now 7k.... 

<yawn>

just sounds like you didn't buy a good car, didn't look after it, and now it's the fault of everyone else.....


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

I dont know how you can say the reliability of a vehicle dictates how well it is made, then say audis are unreliable and VW's are not... as audi and VW are the same manufacturer.. an A3 is just a posh golf but all the parts/manufacturing process is the same


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

You get good and bad cars in any brand,that doesn't necessary mean that the whole brand is cr*p and if they were 1,they wouldn't be selling the volume of cars they do,2.their garages would be overwhelmed.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

The Cueball said:


> I see your cost of getting a gear box fixed goes done with every edit...
> 
> 10k to start with, now 7k....
> 
> ...


It was £7k if i remember correctly for the gearbox itself. £10k in total I think.

The car was approved used. Had less than 10k miles on it but was 2 years old. This happened just after the warranty ran out after I had the car for a year so was left with the bill myself.

I look after my cars, the car had full Audi service history and I put less than 3k miles on the clock as a weekend car. I bet you wouldnt be too happy having a gearbox go on your vehicles when you have barely driven it


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

suspal said:


> You get good and bad cars in any brand,that doesn't necessary mean that the whole brand is cr*p and if they were 1,they wouldn't be selling the volume of cars they do,2.their garages would be overwhelmed.


Thats true, but it means the quality control is not up to standard across the whole range does it not? If one car can have it, its just as likely for another vehicle to have the same problem


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

don't worry about it, I actually agree, the Audi boxes do seem to be made of chocolate, however, my RS6 box has 864 nm of torque going through it and it's perfect.

I do have to stand up for my cars are they are running 100% spot on at the moment and I am not willing to jinx it, not for you, not for the internet, not for anyone!! 

:lol::lol::lol:

next week... may be a different story though! 

:thumb:


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

RPC said:


> I dont know how you can say the reliability of a vehicle dictates how well it is made, then say audis are unreliable and VW's are not... as audi and VW are the same manufacturer.. an A3 is just a posh golf but all the parts/manufacturing process is the same


i did not say VW's are reliable. If you read carefully, I said I had no issues with VW. This was over 10 years ago so it may have changed.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

The Cueball said:


> don't worry about it, I actually agree, the Audi boxes do seem to be made of chocolate, however, my RS6 box has 864 nm of torque going through it and it's perfect.
> 
> I do have to stand up for my cars are they are running 100% spot on at the moment and I am not willing to jinx it, not for you, not for the internet, not for anyone!!
> 
> ...


Your cars may be but you have to understand, other people's cars are not. If you found scorpions in your plate, you wouldnt go back to the same restaurant again would you? Same as how people dont go back to the same brand once something happens!

Now my frustrating to be perfectly honest, is more towards to dealership than the gearbox itself. Fair enough, the gearbox went wrong, **** happens and the car was a weekend car so its not exactly urgent as it doesnt get driven too much. But come on, Im paying £10k in total to get the car fixed and it takes them a month to get it in??


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Rayaan said:


> Your cars may be but you have to understand, other people's cars are not. If you found scorpions in your plate, you wouldnt go back to the same restaurant again would you? Same as how people dont go back to the same brand once something happens!


Yet between you and your brother, you've bought 6 Audi's. Yet you consider them wholly unreliable and you don't like the dealer either. Genius!


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

m1pui said:


> Yet between you and your brother, you've bought 6 Audi's. Yet you consider them wholly unreliable and you don't like the dealer either. Genius!


I live in Yorkshire and my brother in law has had loads but he's in Manchester. Im not going 40 odd miles to get a service done or my gearbox fixed am I?

I suggest you read the posts properly before you decide to type . Ive only owned one and my dealer sucked. My brother in law likes Audi's therefore, he decides to put up with it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

My 23 year old Rover Metro GTI SPI just sailed through it's mot with no advisories today... :tumbleweed:


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

For me I'd be happy with any of these for £6k...

BMW 530d E60 / 535d E60 / 545i E60
Lexus LS430 / LS460
Audi A8 4.2 TDi V8


----------

